# Truly Ancient Music



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Most classical music aficionados are aware of the occasional disputes regarding "original instruments," disputes which usually center around Baroque performance practices. But-- here is a truly ancient instrument, one which suggests just how long at least some sort of music has been important to human beings:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8117915.stm

I love hearing about discoveries of this sort. They raise all sorts of fascinating speculations...


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

wow that is an amazing find.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I wonder if it's playable...


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

It sounds like someone whistling through their teeth.


----------

